# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Novembro 2012



## Gilmet (1 Nov 2012 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Nov 2012 às 00:37)

Boa noite

O dia começou com céu pouco nublado, o sol a brilhar mas bastante fresco. No vale do rio Sousa - zona de Paredes - o nevoeiro estava presente.
O vento manteve-se sempre fraco.
Neste momento chove de forma moderada, e acumulei 3,0 mm nesta última  hora.

*Extremos
Tmín: 2,2ºC (06.55h)
Tmáx: 15,0ºC (14.00h)

Atual
T: 11,2ºC
Hr: 79%
P.Orvalho: 8,0ºC
Pressão: 1002,0 hPa
Vento médio: 4,3 km\h de SO
Rajada: 6,8 km\h​*


----------



## João Pedro (1 Nov 2012 às 01:00)

Chove torrencialmente neste momento!


----------



## João Soares (1 Nov 2012 às 01:28)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2012*

Boa Noite!!  

Foi preciso ter azar, quando me dirigia para casa teria logo que chover. As pingas eram grossas e caiu com alguma intensidade mas de curta direcçao.


----------



## filipe cunha (1 Nov 2012 às 07:50)

Por cá já acumulou 6,9mm.


----------



## supercell (1 Nov 2012 às 08:30)

Por aqui céu pouco nublado com o sol a raiar...


----------



## João Pedro (1 Nov 2012 às 08:32)

Bom dia,
A manhã tem sido pontuada por aguaceiros muito intensos como o que se abate neste momento por aqui.


----------



## Snifa (1 Nov 2012 às 09:41)

Bons dias, 

Novembro começa com chuva por vezes intensa, sigo com *4.6 mm* acumulados.

Céu encoberto.


----------



## supercell (1 Nov 2012 às 09:49)

Chove torrencialmente....


----------



## jpmartins (1 Nov 2012 às 10:39)

Bom dia

Aguaceiro forte que rendeu 4.1mm em cerca de 5 minutos.


----------



## CptRena (1 Nov 2012 às 10:59)

Bom dia

Por aqui também caindo alguns aguaceiros. Pela imagem de satélite parece que estamos naqueles períodos pós-frontais que trazem grande actividade e que explodem quando entram em terra.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Nov 2012 às 11:36)

Volta a chover intensamente, com algum vento a acompanhar.


----------



## Snifa (1 Nov 2012 às 11:45)

Chuvada brutal por aqui, e continua


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Nov 2012 às 13:32)

Boa tarde

Foram uma madrugada e manhã marcadas pelos aguaceiros moderados, pontualmente fortes - como o comprova o _Rain Rate_ máximo de 73,9 mm\h pelas 11.37h (para os meus padrões é elevado).
O vento tem soprado em geral fraco, por vezes moderado com rajadas.

*Precipitação acumulada: 10,7 mm
Rajada máxima: 30,2 km\h (08.44h)
Tmín: 11,0ºC (às 00.33h)

Atual
T: 17,3ºC
Hr: 49%
P.Orvalho: 7,0ºC
Pressão: 1006,0 hPa
Vento médio: 13,7 km\h de O
Rajada: 20,2 km\h​*


----------



## supercell (1 Nov 2012 às 15:38)

Por agora apenas nublado e frio...


----------



## João Soares (1 Nov 2012 às 17:11)

Boa Tarde! 

Por volta das 14h, fui dar uma voltinha entre a Praia de Salgueiro e a Afurada.
Deixo aqui algumas fotos.

Parque de diversões - Praia das Pedras Amarelas






Bico de Cabedelo - Aqui tinha acabado de cair um aguaceiro fraco





Porto na outra margem





Foto tirada para a Pte da Arrábida


----------



## supercell (1 Nov 2012 às 18:12)

Escuro a Norte e Oeste.


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Nov 2012 às 19:58)

Boa noite,

Madrugada com alguma precipitação, acumulados *2,6mm*...o dia foi de "caretas", predominantemente com céu muito nublado...actuais *14,5ºc* e *86%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Nov 2012 às 20:14)

De regresso a chuva...chove torrencialmente...


----------



## ruka (1 Nov 2012 às 20:19)

MarioCabral disse:


> De regresso a chuva...chove torrencialmente...



confirmo... e que ventania se levantou de repente


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Nov 2012 às 20:35)

ruka disse:


> confirmo... e que ventania se levantou de repente



Não passou de um aguaceiro moderado...mesmo assim acumulados mais 2,4mm em pouco mais de 4/5min...total de *5,0mm* para já...


----------



## Snifa (1 Nov 2012 às 21:34)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *11.9 ºc* 

máxima: *15.6 ºc *

Precipitação acumulada: *7.4 mm*


*Actual*

temp: 13.3 ºc 

Vento SW : 12 Km/h

Pressão: 1009.8 hpa

Humidade: 95%

Dia com alguns aguaceiros em geral fracos/moderados, por vezes fortes , mas por curtos periodos..


----------



## filipe cunha (1 Nov 2012 às 21:52)

Por cá acumulou 9,4mm


----------



## Snifa (1 Nov 2012 às 22:05)

Grande chuvada agora!


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Nov 2012 às 22:10)

Boa noite

*João Soares*, boas fotos, que demonstram o cinzentão de hoje...

Não contava muito com precipitação ao final da tarde\dia mas ela é um facto.
Aguaceiros fracos aumentaram um pouco o acumulado: tenho um total de *13,7 mm*. Ainda faltam 2 horas e pode aumentar...

O vento mantêm-se fraco, agora de SSO.
O céu apresenta-se com algumas abertas, permitindo observar um belo luar por momentos.

*Extremos
Tmín: 11,0ºC (às 00.33h)
Tmáx: 17,6ºC (13.35h)
Precipitação acumulada: 13,7 mm
Rajada máxima: 30,2 km\h (08.44h)

Atual
T: 13,1ºC
Hr: 88%
P.Orvalho: 11,0ºC
Pressão: 1011,0 hPa
Vento médio: 5,4 km\h de SSO
Rajada: 10,1 km\h*​
Boa 6ª feira e boas aventuras meteorológicas


----------



## Snifa (1 Nov 2012 às 22:22)

Muito curto mas intenso este último aguaceiro, acumulou *1 mm *em  pouco menos de um minuto  

Sigo com *8.4 mm* acumulados


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Nov 2012 às 22:33)

*3,0 mm *acumulados de precipitação

Chove fraco e vai acumulando.


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2012 às 13:10)

Boas tardes, 

por aqui o dia tem sido marcado por aguaceiros em geral moderados, ocasionalmente fortes por curtos períodos, sigo com *6.0 mm* acumulados


----------



## MSantos (2 Nov 2012 às 15:33)

Boas fotos *João Soares*


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Nov 2012 às 15:38)

Boa tarde

De manhã tivemos períodos de chuva fraca a moderada. Agora pela tarde  há chuviscos ocasionais.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado.
Tenho um acumulado "raquítico" de *6,3 mm*

Dados actuais e extremos até ao momento:


----------



## João Pedro (2 Nov 2012 às 19:59)

Boa noite,
Por aqui o dia ficou marcado por alguns aguaceiros muito intensos, especialmente durante a manhã. Neste momento está tudo calmo.


----------



## Paula (2 Nov 2012 às 20:41)

Boa noite!

Por estes lados começa a chover, embora muito fraco. 

Temp: 15.2ºC
HR: 80%


----------



## CptRena (2 Nov 2012 às 20:53)

Boa noite

Já deram alguns pingos por aqui. Agora está calmo novamente. Esperando mais "molho" 

Na estação do Estação SP (≈1nm daqui) temos:

16,1°C @ 73%
SE @ 6,1 G 9,7 km/h
1008hPa

Continuação


----------



## Snifa (3 Nov 2012 às 09:33)

Bons dias, 

chuva por vezes forte por aqui, sigo com *15.0 mm *acumulados.

Ultrapassei os *200 mm *para este ano hidrológico: *207.9 mm* desde o dia 01/10/2012.


----------



## jpmartins (3 Nov 2012 às 10:10)

Bom dia

Por aqui começa a chover forte


----------



## CptRena (3 Nov 2012 às 10:15)

Bom dia

Tem estado um dia molhado por aqui também. 
E ventoso também


----------



## João Pedro (3 Nov 2012 às 14:06)

Boa tarde,
Chuvadas intensas na madrugada e início da manhã. Por agora dia cinzentão e sem chuva desde cerca das 10 da manhã.


----------



## João Soares (3 Nov 2012 às 15:12)

Boa Tarde!

Noite e manhã de chuva. Sigo com 11 mm acumulados


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Nov 2012 às 16:36)

Boa tarde.

"Habemos" chuva...de madrugada e manhã.
Entretanto lá parou e até o sol apareceu muito discretamente.
Neste momento o vento é fraco de OSO e o céu encontra-se parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas - para os vários quadrantes, e ao longe, avistam-se cúmulos.

*Precipitação acumulada: 14,7 mm

Atual
T: 14,8ºC
Hr: 73%
P.Orvalho: 10,0ºC
Pressão: 1009,0 hPa
Vento médio: 3,2 km\h
Rajada: 6,5 km\h​*


----------



## Snifa (3 Nov 2012 às 23:16)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *13.0 ºc *

máxima: *15.4 ºc *

Precipitação acumulada: *15.2 mm*

Rajada máxima: *43 Km/h* de S  às 08:27 h

*Actual
*
temp: 13.8 ºc 

Vento SSW: 13 Km/h

Pressão: 1007.8 hpa

Humidade: 95%

Começou a chover, em geral fraco


----------



## Snifa (3 Nov 2012 às 23:59)

*15.7 mm* acumulados , de momento não chove


----------



## supercell (4 Nov 2012 às 12:47)

Começa a chover e levanta-se vento forte.


----------



## supercell (4 Nov 2012 às 13:17)

Vem lá mais chuva do lado noroeste...
Está bem negro...


----------



## João Pedro (4 Nov 2012 às 13:37)

Boa tarde,
Muitas nuvens a sul e a este mas para já temos sol no Porto.


----------



## Rainstorm (4 Nov 2012 às 13:48)

supercell disse:


> Vem lá mais chuva do lado noroeste...
> Está bem negro...



Só para saber então, que por aqui ainda vamos ter alguma chuva certo!?


----------



## Paula (4 Nov 2012 às 14:01)

_
Previsão para domingo, 4 de novembro de 2012

REGIÃO NORTE:
Céu geralmente muito nublado, com abertas a partir
do meio da tarde.
Períodos de chuva, em geral fraca, passando gradualmente a
regime de aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes a partir do
meio da tarde, *tornando-se moderados para o fim do dia no
Minho e Douro Litoral.*Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
soprando moderado (20 a 35 km/h) nas terras altas.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima em especial nas regiões
do interior. _


Fonte: IM


Parece que alguns de nós, hoje, ainda teremos mais molho


----------



## supercell (4 Nov 2012 às 14:11)

> Só para saber então, que por aqui ainda vamos ter alguma chuva certo!?



Ainda choveu bem, mas analisando o radar, parece que a nebulosidade vai desaparecer...


----------



## supercell (4 Nov 2012 às 14:30)

As nuvens começam a abrir...


----------



## supercell (4 Nov 2012 às 14:55)

Chuvisca um pouco ainda, mas a Norte já brilha o sol.


----------



## João Soares (4 Nov 2012 às 15:00)

Boa Tarde!

Por aqui, o sol começa a espreitar pelo meio das nuvens.


----------



## supercell (4 Nov 2012 às 16:22)

Está sol.


----------



## supercell (4 Nov 2012 às 18:22)

Agora a temperatura desceu e há algumas nuvens, talvez amanhã venha alguma chuva.


----------



## ruka (4 Nov 2012 às 20:08)

já se veêm aguaceiros no Minho...


----------



## Paula (4 Nov 2012 às 20:09)

Boas noites!

Já se sente o frio, lá fora. O céu está neste momento quase sem nuvens, o que ajuda a descer a temperatura 
O dia foi de aguaceiros durante a manhã, e céu nublado durante a tarde.

Sem dados da estação que consulto diariamente não posso ser precisa na temperatura.
Reparei que merelim registava já uns jeitosos 8.7ºC às 19h UTC.


----------



## filipe cunha (4 Nov 2012 às 20:17)

Por cá chove...


----------



## ruka (4 Nov 2012 às 20:42)

aguaceiro forte neste momento sobre o Porto


----------



## supercell (4 Nov 2012 às 21:55)

Por aqui ainda não chove, mas se chover com o frio que está ainda cai granizo...


----------



## jpmartins (4 Nov 2012 às 22:19)

Boa Noite

Depois da chuva começa a temperatura a descer, 9.1ºC.

Precipitação desde as 00h:8.6mm


----------



## Z13 (4 Nov 2012 às 22:32)

Boa noite,

por Braga já choveu neste inicio de noite.

Neste momento registo *9,5ºC*


----------



## Snifa (4 Nov 2012 às 22:53)

Boas noites, 

por aqui a temperatura vai baixando bastante, já ocorreram dois aguaceiros curtos mas com alguma intensidade, este último tinha pedras minúsculas de granizo..

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *8.7 ºc* ( deverá ser batida nos próximos minutos)

máxima: *13.8 ºc* 

Precipitação acumulada: *3.0 mm*


*Actual*

temp: 8.7 ºc 

Vento NNW: 9 Km/h

Pressão: 1015.9 hpa

Humidade: 93%


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Nov 2012 às 23:15)

Chove moderado!


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Nov 2012 às 23:48)

Muito boa noite

Com o findar do fim de semana, a precipitação regressou mas fraca, após as 21h (aprox.).
Tivemos por cá chuva fraca, algumas pingas mais grossas mas apenas isso.
A *precipitação acumulada* foi apenas de *1,0 mm* e ao início da tarde.
Agora temos algum frio a visitar-nos, mas contido, até porque entrando ar húmido atlântico a descida da temperatura é menos marcada.

*Extremos
Tmín: 5,6ºC (20.19h)
Tmáx: 14,4ºC (15.25h)
Vmáx: 17,6 km\h (15.56h)
Rmáx: 25,9 km\h (15.56h)

Atual
T: 6,1ºC
Hr: 82%
P.Orvalho: 3,0ºC
Pressão: 1017,0 hPa
Vento médio: 1,4 km\h de N
Rajada: 4,0 km\h*

Uma boa semana


----------



## Snifa (4 Nov 2012 às 23:58)

Mínima batida, *7.7 ºc* actuais


----------



## João Soares (5 Nov 2012 às 00:52)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## João Pedro (5 Nov 2012 às 01:53)

Por aqui também têm caído alguns aguaceiros fortes, especialmente desde a meia-noite.


----------



## GabKoost (5 Nov 2012 às 07:14)

Madrugada fria e seca.

Por volta das 6 da manhã começaram alguns episódios de chuva fraca os quais se mantém até esta hora.


----------



## Veterano (5 Nov 2012 às 08:32)

Bom dia. Ainda muitas nuvens no céu, mas a precipitação parece ter parado. Estão 14,2º em Matosinhos.


----------



## CptRena (5 Nov 2012 às 13:21)

Boa tarde

Está fresco, principalmente à sombra, ao sol nem tanto. O céu apresenta-se com alguma nebulosidade, nomeadamente cumulus congestus, cumulonimbus calvus.

Há 45 min atrás a:

Noroeste








Nordeste







Sul-Sudeste


----------



## 1337 (5 Nov 2012 às 14:16)

Passou uma célula a norte de mim, mandou duas "bombas" bem potentes


----------



## Paula (5 Nov 2012 às 21:41)

Boa noite!

Por aqui o dia já foi bem fresquinho. Durante a manhã ainda tive alguns aguaceiros, embora fracos. Pela tarde o céu apresentou-se nublado, mas já não pingou.

A esta hora já está um briol  (ou sou eu que sou muito friorenta ou está mesmo fresco )

Atuais: 8.7ºC
HR: 85%

Dados - _Estação Escola Sec. D.Maria II_


----------



## Snifa (5 Nov 2012 às 23:15)

Boas noites, 

*extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *7.3 ºc* 

máxima: *15.9 ºc *

Precipitação acumulada: *2.8 mm*

*Actual*

temp: 10.2 ºc 

Vento: NNE: 7 Km/h

Pressão: 1021.0 hpa

Humidade: 89%

Alguns aguaceiros curtos durante a madrugada, céu com periodos de nublado no resto do dia.


----------



## Veterano (6 Nov 2012 às 08:38)

Bom dia. Céu limpo e vento fraco, com 9,8º, manhã muito agradável!


----------



## CptRena (6 Nov 2012 às 11:35)

Bom dia

Como já postei no tópico da Europa, estamos em período de estabilidade. Está sol e céu limpo. Ao sol torra-se, à sombra gela-se.

Há pouco levei com uma onda de choque de um Sonic Boom nas janelas do quarto. Mais alguém sentiu? Foi há coisa de 10min.


----------



## PauloSR (6 Nov 2012 às 18:25)

Boa tarde,

Dia abundante de sol... Uma maravilha mesmo... De momento estão apenas *8.2 °C*. 

Extremos do dia: Tmin 1.3 °C Tmax 19.7 °C


----------



## supercell (6 Nov 2012 às 18:27)

> Há pouco levei com uma onda de choque de um Sonic Boom nas janelas do quarto. Mais alguém sentiu? Foi há coisa de 10min.



Também ouvi qualquer coisa, não sei o que foi...

Hoje esteve sol como o esperado e amanhã devemos acordar com céu já nublado.


----------



## João Soares (7 Nov 2012 às 00:13)

Boa Noite!

Levantou-se agora uma ventania devido ao vento de Este.


----------



## PauloSR (7 Nov 2012 às 00:42)

João Soares disse:


> Boa Noite!
> 
> Levantou-se agora uma ventania devido ao vento de Este.



Pela Povoa de Lanhoso também João... Bastante vento desde as 23h40 sensivelmente


----------



## CptRena (7 Nov 2012 às 00:48)

supercell disse:


> Também ouvi qualquer coisa, não sei o que foi...



Avião a jacto em super-sónico, a passear pelos ares.

--------------

Está fresquinho e algum vento também de E.


----------



## Veterano (7 Nov 2012 às 08:34)

Bom dia. Algum vento leste, menos frio do que ontem às mesmas horas (11,2º). Céu com algumas nuvens altas, mas para já bastante sol.


----------



## PauloSR (7 Nov 2012 às 10:35)

Bom dia!

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, até ao momento uma ventania "daquelas", que ajuda a despir as árvores e a entupir os aquedutos e sarjetas... Porém, a chuva para esta região não irá ser agressiva.

*16.1 °C* de momento.

Continuação


----------



## Scan_Ferr (7 Nov 2012 às 11:14)

E ninguém limpa nada. Depois vem uma chuvinha e há inundações...


----------



## Paula (7 Nov 2012 às 15:09)

Boa tarde.

Por cá já pingou, tendo sido um aguaceiro de curta duração. 
Há momentos o céu estava bastante escuro para sul.

Atuais: 12.3ºC
HR: 54%


----------



## João Soares (7 Nov 2012 às 15:12)

Boa Tarde! 

Vento moderado a forte toda a santa noite. Rajada máxima 53.6 km/h

No entanto, começou agora a chover. 11.7ºC


----------



## jpmartins (7 Nov 2012 às 15:26)

Boa tarde

Chuva fraca mas certinha já há duas horas 3.5mm.
Temperatura: 10.6ºC


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Nov 2012 às 15:30)

Boa tarde.
Por aqui está um frio de rachar, e começou à pouco tempo a chover fraco.


----------



## Paula (7 Nov 2012 às 16:19)

Neste momento chove fraco.
A temperatura está descer bem. 

Atuais: 10.5ºC
HR: 73%


----------



## budah (7 Nov 2012 às 19:20)

Boas.

Por cá chove fraco desde o inicio da tarde, e curiosamente registei uma temperatura mais baixa por volta das 17h, estavam 8º, do que agora, que estão 10º.


----------



## PauloSR (7 Nov 2012 às 19:35)

Boa tarde a todos,

Chuva fraca e *10º C* de momento.

O dia iniciou com bastante sol mas acabou gradualmente por ficar nublado.
A chuva marcou a presença desde as 14h30 sensivelmente.

Extremos do dia: Tmin 8.1 °C Tmax _16.4 °C_


----------



## João Soares (7 Nov 2012 às 19:35)

Boa tarde!!

Rapei um frio esta tarde quando me dirigia para o Gaia. 
Chuva gelada e um ventinho, oh meus Deus, que frio.
Temperatura durante a tarde a rondar os 9ºC.


----------



## Snifa (7 Nov 2012 às 22:09)

Boas noites, 

Por aqui um dia frio, bastante vento, chuva a cair certinha desde o fim da tarde... 

Sensação térmica desagradável com o vento sempre presente..

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima:*8.1 ºc* ( 16: 34 h )

máxima: *11.3 ºc* (00:16 h)

Precipitação até ao momento:* 9.7 mm*

*Actual*

temp: 8.7 ºc 

Vento : ENE: 20 Km/h

Pressão: 1017.6 hpa

Humidade: 84%


----------



## Estação SP (7 Nov 2012 às 22:33)

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Máxima: *13,8ºC*

Temperatura Mínima: *10,2ºC*

Precipitação acumulada até ao momneto: *6,6mm*


*Dados Atuais:*

Temperatura: 12,0ºC

Humidade: 91%

Vento: 8,6km/h de N


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Nov 2012 às 23:27)

Boa noite

Mantêm-se situação de chuviscos, depois de termos precipitação fraca a moderada durante a tarde\início da noite.
O vento tem estado a soprar fraco a moderado (principalmente de madrugada esteve mais forte), em geral de ENE.
A temperatura tem estado relativamente baixa, mas suportável.

*Extremos
Precipitação: 10,7 mm
Tmín: 7,4ºC (06.34h)
Tmáx. 13,2ºC (12.04h)
Vmáx: 20,9 km\h (07.40h)
RajMáx: 28,4 km\h (03.18h)

Atual
T: 9,9ºC
Hr: 81%
P.Orvalho: 7,0ºC
Pressão: 1017,0 hPa
Vmédio: 0,0 km\h de NNE
Rajada: 4,3 km\h​*


----------



## PauloSR (8 Nov 2012 às 10:45)

Bom dia a todos,

Dia de céu nublado, com vento nulo e ausência de precipitação.

De momento *16.4 °C*.

Cumprimentos


----------



## 1337 (8 Nov 2012 às 16:02)

Chove e chove, grandes chuvadas que tem vindo a cair


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Nov 2012 às 17:25)

Boa tarde
Claramente temos uma espécie de lotaria nesta situação, ora chove mais aqui, ora menos acolá.
Ainda há bocado choveu de forma algo intensa em parte do concelho de Paços de Ferreira mas na minha zona choveu bem menos.
No acumulado de hoje tenho *6,3 mm*, resultantes de vários aguaceiros.
Hoje não está tão fresco como ontem, mas ainda assim se sente um pouco no corpo...
O vento tem soprado fraco, alternado entre os quadrante NNE e SO.

*Atual
T: 12,1ºC
Hr: 85%
P.Orvalho: 10,0ºC
Pressão: 1014,0 hPa
Vento médio: 1,4 km\h de E
Rajada: 2,5 km\h​*


----------



## PauloSR (8 Nov 2012 às 17:35)

Boa tarde,

Tarde de nevoeiro e bastante chuvosa pela Póvoa de Lanhoso.
*13.2ºC* de momento

Extremos do dia - Tmin: _10.2 °C_ Tmax: _16.9 °C_


----------



## 1337 (8 Nov 2012 às 20:33)

Acumulei até agora 17mm tudo a partir do meio da tarde, levei com grande diluvio estre as 15 e as 16 horas


----------



## Snifa (8 Nov 2012 às 21:40)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *8.8 ºc *

máxima: *13.3 ºc* 

Precipitação acumulada: *8.4 mm*


*Actual*

temp: 9.9 ºc 

Vento: SE: 3 Km/h

Pressão: 1014.5 hpa

Humidade: 96%

Dia com alguma chuva, chegou a ser temporariamente forte ao começo da tarde.


----------



## Paula (8 Nov 2012 às 21:50)

Boa noite.
Dia de aguaceiros, por vezes moderados. Acumulado de *7mm*.

Desde as 21h que estou com uma situação que já não via há imenso tempo! Nevoeiro cerrado. O que não é muito habitual na zona onde moro.

Atuais: 10.8ºC
HR: 94%


----------



## Estação SP (8 Nov 2012 às 22:54)

Boa Noite

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Máxima: *15,2ºC*

Temperatura Mínima: *11,2ºC* (ainda será batida)

Precipitação acumulada:* 2,8mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Nov 2012 às 10:57)

Bom dia

O nevoeiro é uma constante desde cerca das 20h de ontem. Por vezes com visibilidade muito reduzida - 20 a 30 metros.
O vento é calmo (típico destas situações) e está fresco.

*Atual
T: 11,1ºC
Hr: 92%
P.orvalho: 10,0ºC
Pressão: 1015,0 hPa​*
A *humidade relativa* não é mais alta porque, penso eu, ao ter limpo o sensor com "W40", este deve ter menor sensibilidade...deveria nesta altura rondar os 98 a 100%.
Se realmente é esta a razão, terei de limpar melhor o sensor, agora com alguma solução diferente...


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Nov 2012 às 17:06)

Ora boa tarde

*Actualizando a informação...*
Sigo agora com céu limpo e vento fraco de Oeste.
A precipitação prevista para esta tarde\início de noite tarda. Mas poderá vir, já que ainda faltam 7 horas para as 24h, o dia tem pernas para andar...

*Extremos
Tmín: 4,8ºC (03.07h)
Tmáx: 18,7ºC (14.51h)

Atual
T: 13,7ºC
Hr: 51%
P.Orvalho: 4,0ºC
Pressão: 1013,0 hPa
Vento médio: 1,8 km\h de O
Rajada: 3,6 km\h​*


----------



## PauloSR (9 Nov 2012 às 17:52)

Boa noite,

Dia de sol por terras da Maria da Fonte Póvoa de Lanhoso, mas sempre com o céu povoado de núvens.

*11.7 °C* de momento.

Extremos do dia - Tmin: _5.1 °C_  Tmax: _22.3 °C_


----------



## João Soares (9 Nov 2012 às 19:00)

Boa Tarde!

Dia muito agradável pelas ruas do Porto. Mas agora com o cair da noite, a humidade fez-se sentir tanto nas superfícies ficando todas molhadas como nas roupas.


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Nov 2012 às 22:30)

Boa noite

Ainda com céu limpo e vento fraco.
A temperatura vai descendo lentamente e o frio já começa-se a notar.
Pelas 21.30h já começavam a formar-se pequenos bancos de nevoeiro.

Dados atuais:







A linha de instabilidade, que nos trará alguma precipitação, começa agora a tocar o extremo NO da Galiza. Apenas ao início da madrugada poderá chegar cá (acho eu...)

Imagem das 22.15h:






Previsão do IM:



> Previsão para sábado, 10 de novembro de 2012
> 
> Céu geralmente muito nublado, com abertas a partir da tarde.
> Aguaceiros, diminuindo de intensidade e frequência ao longo
> ...



Será que é amanhã que a neve visitará o nosso cantinho? Os topos da Peneda-Amarela-Gerês ficarão branquinhos?


----------



## CptRena (10 Nov 2012 às 00:25)

Boa noite

Pessoal aí mais a norte (Espinho, Porto), vêm alguma festa a O-SO. Pelo radar parece que vêm lá células com muita precipitação localizada (intensas).

Cumprimentos

ACTUALIZAÇÃO:

Eh lá, já se ouvem os foguetes


----------



## João Pedro (10 Nov 2012 às 00:28)

Boa noite,
Depois de um estupendo dia de outono, cheio de sol e até com algum calor, volta a chuva.


----------



## João Soares (10 Nov 2012 às 01:26)

Caiu uma boa chuvada! =D


----------



## 1337 (10 Nov 2012 às 04:34)

Chove moderado a forte, começou por volta das 2:30 e já levo acumulados 6.2 mm


----------



## Snifa (10 Nov 2012 às 10:59)

Bons dias, 


a noite foi de chuva por vezes forte, acumulados *13.8 mm*

Rain rate máximo: *95.4 mm/h* ás 07: 33 h


Neste momento estamos em regime de aguaceiros 

*Actual*

temp: 13.3 ºc ( mínima até ao momento *8.9 ºc *)

Vento: NW: 16 Km/h

Pressão: 1012.6 hpa

Humidade: 88 %


----------



## Paula (10 Nov 2012 às 12:08)

Bom dia.
Manhã de aguaceiros.

Foto tirada pelas 11:30h, quando estava prestes a 







Por agora, céu muito nublado e 13.8ºC


----------



## xes (10 Nov 2012 às 13:03)

Boas aqui de noite choveu bastante tinha 11mm hoje de manha a chuva durante a noite foi sempre persistente


----------



## supercell (10 Nov 2012 às 13:38)

Bem escuro a Sudoeste...


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Nov 2012 às 14:45)

Boa Tarde!!

Sigo com chuviscos e céu bastante escuro a ameaçar chuva.

*Dados Actuais:*

*Temperatura:* 15,0ºC

*Humidade:* 77%

*Vento:* 16 km/h de ENE

*Pressão Atmosférica: *1012,0 hPa

*Precipitação Acumulada até ao momento:* *13,8 mm*

Seguem umas imagens do tempo que se faz agora:

Este






Norte





Este






Sul


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Nov 2012 às 15:00)

Chove moderado!!!


----------



## supercell (10 Nov 2012 às 16:10)

Vem aí um muita chuva, está bem negro a Norte...


----------



## supercell (10 Nov 2012 às 16:26)

Começa a chover forte!


----------



## ampa62 (10 Nov 2012 às 19:22)

Chove intensamente! 9,7ºC -89% Hr, 998 Mb


----------



## PauloSR (10 Nov 2012 às 20:24)

Boa noite,

O dia foi marcado por diversos aguaceiros moderados, e pontualmente fortes.

Contudo, sensivelmente desde as 15 horas que não chove.

A temperatura atual é de *9ºC*.

Extremos do dia - Tmax: _19.2 °C_ Tmin: _7ºC_


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Nov 2012 às 21:01)

Autêntico diluvio

Sigo com *16,6 mm* acumulados até ao momento


----------



## filipe cunha (10 Nov 2012 às 21:06)

Por cá acumulou 7,1mm...


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Nov 2012 às 21:30)

Parou de chover, fiquei pelos *16,8 mm*.

Este mês já tenho acumulado *52,8 mm* de precipitação.

*Extremos de Hoje:*

*Temperatura Máxima:* 16,9ºC
*Temperatura Mínima: *11,0 ( até ao momento)

*Dados actuais:*
*Temperatura:* 11,1ºC
*Pressão Atmosférica: *1013,0 hPa
*Vento: *2 km/h de NNE


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Nov 2012 às 21:41)

Boa noite

Por cá a precipitação foi dividida entre a chuva de madrugada, inicialmente fraca e depois moderada, e os aguaceiros que apareceram ao final da manhã entre o fraco e o moderado.
O vento soprou fraco a moderado, com algumas rajadas.
Mantêm-se algo fria esta noite.

Dados atuais e extremos do dia:






Bom fim de semana


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Nov 2012 às 22:29)

*18,0 mm* neste momento

EDIT (22:31):
Chuva forte neste momento.

*19,2 mm *


----------



## Snifa (10 Nov 2012 às 23:14)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *8.1 ºc* ( às 23:08 h, poderá ainda ser batida)

máxima: *14.9 ºc *


Precipitação acumulada: *17.8 mm*


*Actual
*
temp: 8.3 ºc 

Vento: NNW: 12 Km/h

Pressão: 1013.5 hpa

Humidade: 95%

Dia com  aguaceiros frequentes, por vezes intensos em curtos períodos.

Nota-se um arrefecimento bastante grande neste momento


----------



## supercell (10 Nov 2012 às 23:24)

Grande trovão!
Chove e caí granizo!!


----------



## jpmartins (10 Nov 2012 às 23:25)

Boa noite

Um trovão mesmo por cima que estrondo 

Por esta é que não esperava.


----------



## jpmartins (10 Nov 2012 às 23:33)

Chove forte neste momento.
T.atual 12.8ºC

Até ver o trovão foi isolado.


----------



## CptRena (11 Nov 2012 às 00:20)

supercell disse:


> Grande trovão!
> Chove e caí granizo!!





jpmartins disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Um trovão mesmo por cima que estrondo
> 
> Por esta é que não esperava.





jpmartins disse:


> Chove forte neste momento.
> T.atual 12.8ºC
> 
> Até ver o trovão foi isolado.



Boa noite

Por aqui também se ouviu um pouco desse estrondo.
Também me parece que caiu algum granizo.
Segundo o meteogalicia, esse estrondo deveu-se a uma descarga do tipo positiva e foi posicionada ali perto de Febres, mais kms menos kms.


----------  ----------

Seguem algumas fotos que tirei nesta tarde de instabilidade (Aveiro, Canal de São Roque, ponte pedonal por cima da A25)


----------



## João Pedro (11 Nov 2012 às 01:24)

Boa noite,
Dia marcado por chuva pela manhã e melhoria das condições meteorológicas à tarde. Após o anoitecer voltaram os períodos de chuva gelada que neste momento cai com alguma intensidade.


----------



## CptRena (11 Nov 2012 às 11:26)

Bom dia

Está frio, e com o vento a sensação ainda fica pior.

Aqui no Norte (e já se está a espalhar por todo o continente) estamos a sofrer o "efeito rotunda", como ouvi aqui chamarem-lhe, e os aguaceiros que estão mesmo ali ao lado já não entram como ontem.


----------



## Snifa (11 Nov 2012 às 12:25)

Bons dias, 

mínima de *6.3 ºc *

Neste momento bastante vento de N/NW  e apenas 10.9 ºc 

Aguaceiros muito fracos de madrugada acumularam *0.8 mm*


----------



## Paula (11 Nov 2012 às 15:26)

Boa tarde.

Dia bastante fresco por Braga, com um vento bastante desconfortável. 
Algumas nuvens durante a manhã e nada mais.

Mínima de 6.7ºC

Por agora, uns 13.6ºC bem frescos graças ao vento e céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## Estação SP (11 Nov 2012 às 18:58)

Temperatura atual nos 13,1ºC mas com este vento está uma sensação térmica de 10,7ºC, rajadas que rondam os 40km/h.


----------



## Snifa (11 Nov 2012 às 21:56)

Boas noites, 

Devido ao vento constante a máxima não foi além dos *12.3 ºc *

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 8.6 ºc 

Vento NNE: 13Km/h

Pressão: 1023.6hpa

Humidade: 75 %


Céu limpo, está bastante fresco


----------



## Paula (11 Nov 2012 às 22:24)

Boas noites.

Está frio 
O céu encontra-se limpo neste momento e a temperatura está nos *8.6ºC*


----------



## Snifa (11 Nov 2012 às 23:46)

*7.7 ºc* actuais, com o vento parece ainda mais frio.


----------



## Veterano (12 Nov 2012 às 08:32)

Bom dia. Manhã de céu quase sem nuvens, vento fraco de leste e 7,4º. O Verão de S. Martinho!


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Nov 2012 às 15:26)

Muito boa tarde

Este está a ser um verdadeiro dia de *VERÃO de S. Martinho*.
Muito sol, luminoso qb, com vento fraco de NE.
A madrugada\início de manhã foram frias, mas dentro do expectável para esta altura. A geada era fraca nos campos mas o gelo era até bem resistente nas superfícies dos automóveis.

*Tmín: 1,2ºC

Atual
T: 16,2ºC
Hr: 32%
P. Orvalho: 0,0ºC
Pressão: 1024,9 hPa
Vento médio: 4,0 km\h
Rajada: 8,7 km\h​*


----------



## Paula (12 Nov 2012 às 19:39)

Boa noite.

Dia fantástico por estas bandas com céu limpo e vento fraco.
A manhã foi fria com uma mínima de *4.8ºC* (07:22h) 

Por agora céu limpo e a temperatura a situar-se nos *9.7ºC*.


----------



## Snifa (12 Nov 2012 às 23:06)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *5.3 ºc *

máxima: *14.2 ºc *

*Actual

*
temp: 9.4 ºc 

Vento NE : 8 Km/h

Pressão: 1025.4 hpa

Humidade: 81 %


Dia de céu geralmente limpo.


----------



## CptRena (13 Nov 2012 às 11:22)

Bom dia,

Céu limpo e sol radiante

Ficam aqui os gráficos do IM com os dados desta madrugada que mostram a influência do vento na T e HR.

















copyright © 2012 IPMA


----------



## Veterano (13 Nov 2012 às 11:32)

Bom dia. Por Matosinhos manhã de sol, quase sem nuvens e vento fraco de leste.


----------



## filipe cunha (13 Nov 2012 às 19:43)

Por cá minima de 3,7C as 7h51


----------



## Estação SP (13 Nov 2012 às 22:32)

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Máxima: *17,3ºC*

Temperatura Mínima: *9,3ºC*


*Dados Atuias:*

Temperatura: 9,6ºC

Humidade: 84%

Vento: 8,6km/h de SE


----------



## Snifa (13 Nov 2012 às 22:37)

Boas noites, 

*extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *7.8 ºc* 

máxima: *15.8 ºc *

*Actual
*
temp: 9.7 ºc 

Vento: ESE: 6 Km/h

Pressão: 1018.5 hpa

Humidade: 75%

Dia de céu geralmente limpo.


----------



## Veterano (14 Nov 2012 às 08:29)

Bom dia. Mais uma magnífica manhã de Outono, com vento fraco de leste, céu limpo e 10,2º.


----------



## Paula (14 Nov 2012 às 17:54)

Boa tarde.

Manhã de céu pouco nublado. A tarde foi marcada pelo céu mais nublado, por nuvens altas. A mim, este dia, pareceu-me um pouco abafado. 

A mínima ficou-se pelos 7.1ºC.

Por agora, 16.5ºC e algumas nuvens.
HR: 60%


----------



## PauloSR (14 Nov 2012 às 18:58)

Paula disse:


> A mim, este dia, pareceu-me um pouco abafado.



Boa tarde.

Tal e qual Paula. Hoje sentia-se um ar abafado, e mesmo por volta das 17h15, já sem sol e com algum vento a fazer-se sentir, o ar era abafado, com 18ºC.

De momento, *15.1 °C*.

Continuação!

_

Extremos do dia - Tmax: _23.7 °C_ Tmin: _1.2 °C_


----------



## Estação SP (14 Nov 2012 às 22:30)

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Máxima: *20,7ºC*

Temperatura Mínima: *7,4ºC*


----------



## Veterano (15 Nov 2012 às 08:36)

Bom dia. Manhã com vento leste em rajadas, céu quase limpo e uns quentes 16,2º.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Nov 2012 às 09:24)

Bom dia

Neste momento a salientar temos o vento que sopra fraco a moderado, com rajadas, de *E*.
O céu encontra-se pouco nublado, com (poucas) nuvens altas, mas o sol vai brilhando.
Esta manhã começa morna...

*Atual
T: 17,4ºC
Hr: 47%
P.Orvalho: 6,0ºC
Pressão: 1015,0 hPa
Vento médio: 10,8 km\h de E
Rajada: 22,3 km\h​*
P.S.: 09.36h - rajada máxima com *36,7 km\h*


----------



## 1337 (15 Nov 2012 às 11:04)

Bem quente que está o dia, ás 10 da manhã já tinha 19ºC, muito agradável mesmo


----------



## Vince (15 Nov 2012 às 12:24)

Manhã marcada por algumas lenticulares imberbes, que entretanto se desfizeram


----------



## 1337 (15 Nov 2012 às 13:46)

Ás 13h marcava 22.4ºC na EMA daqui, acho que é mesmo a EMA mais quente da última hora


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Nov 2012 às 13:49)

Boa Tarde!!!

Sigo com uns quentes *22,0ºC*, ás 13:20h já cheguei a ter *22,7ºC*.

Relativamente a ontem houve uma subida da temperatura do mar e da temperatura ambiente, parece que estamos no Verão e ainda bem.

Actual:
Temperatura: 22,0ºC
Humidade Relativa: 53%
Pressão Atmsoférica: 1010,6 hPa
Vento: S a 14 km/h, á beira mar está mais


----------



## dj_teko (15 Nov 2012 às 15:26)

Por leça pra aí uns 22graus Jasus


----------



## dj_teko (15 Nov 2012 às 17:23)

E de repente muito vento nuvens negras e chuva grossa


----------



## Johnny (15 Nov 2012 às 18:10)

Q ventania aqui por Braga... assim de repente...


----------



## Johnny (15 Nov 2012 às 18:18)

Chuva bastante forte!!!! Por Braga..


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Nov 2012 às 18:22)

Que temporal, chuva e vento forte neste momento.


----------



## Snifa (15 Nov 2012 às 18:31)

Chove com intensidade


----------



## dj_teko (15 Nov 2012 às 19:00)

http://postimage.org/image/4sna2bt1x/

http://postimage.org/image/eb4y1t6q1/



Uau


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Nov 2012 às 19:07)

Há 5 minutos atrás eu tinha acumulado *5,0 mm* e tem continuado a chover e sempre a acumular.


----------



## PauloSR (15 Nov 2012 às 19:10)

Boa tarde a todos,

Subitamente, por volta das 18h05 levantou-se uma autentica ventania... Inacreditável, dado tudo ter ocorrido de forma repentina... E por volta das 18h15 começou a chover bastante, sempre com vento à mistura.

De momento, reina a calmaria. Chove fraco. A temperatura atual é de *13.1 °C*. Pressão 1013 hPa. Humidade 91%.

Extremos do dia - Tmin: _9.9 °C_    Tmax: _24.6 °C_


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Nov 2012 às 19:13)

PauloSR disse:


> Boa tarde a todos,
> 
> Subitamente, por volta das 18h05 levantou-se uma autentica ventania... Inacreditável, dado tudo ter ocorrido de forma repentina... E por volta das 18h15 começou a chover bastante, sempre com vento à mistura.
> 
> ...



Aqui a ventania foi por volta das 17h40min é natural porque as célula estavam a deslocar-se para norte e ainda iriam chegar aí.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Nov 2012 às 19:18)

Boa noite,

Um dia de extremos certamente. Amanheceu muito solarengo e quente. Pela hora do almoço começaram a aparecer as primeiras nuvens no horizonte acompanhadas de algum vento já a adivinhar o que se seguiria ao final da tarde. 

Pelas 17h30 o céu apresentava-se muitíssimo carregado e acompanhado de rajadas com alguma intensidade e logo seguidas da primeira chuvada do dia, intensa e fria, que continua até esta hora.


----------



## Snifa (15 Nov 2012 às 19:39)

Vi agora mesmo um grande clarão a iluminar as nuvens  para Sul..


----------



## Paula (15 Nov 2012 às 19:43)

Boas noites.

Isto pelas 18h levantou-se um "vendaval" como eu já não me lembrava 
Também por essa hora começou a chover.

O dia, em geral, foi quente 

máx: 21.2ºC
mín: 13.7ºC


----------



## Snifa (15 Nov 2012 às 22:24)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *11.3 ºc *

máxima: *19.6 ºc *

Precipitação até ao momento: *5.0 mm*

Rajada máxima: *56 Km/h* de S às 17:07 h

*Actual*

temp: 12.8 ºc 

Vento SSE: 20 Km/h

Pressão: 1013.6 hpa

Humidade: 86%

Dia de céu limpo tornando-se muito nublado a partir da tarde, chuva a partir do fim da tarde.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Nov 2012 às 22:42)

Boa noite

Como já foi referido, o céu apresentou-se limpo, por vezes pouco nublado. A partir das 17h o céu encobriu rapidamente, o vento intensificou-se (rajada máx. de 37,1 km\h pelas 17.38h) , e a chuva apareceu. De forma moderada é certo, mas como não durou muito o *acumulado* ficou-se pelos *4,3 mm*.
Neste momento o céu encontra-se muito nublado por nuvens médias e o vento é calmo.
Hoje a *Tmáx* foi de *21,8ºC* e a *Tmín* de *8,7ºC*.
Foi muito bom para aquecer a casa, dando uma sensação algo "tropical" o ar morno soprado pelo vento

*Atual
T: 11,8ºC
Hr: 82%
P.Orvalho: 9,0ºC
Pressão: 1015,0 hPa
Vento médio: 0,0 km\h
Rajada: 3,2 km\h​*


----------



## Stinger (16 Nov 2012 às 02:47)

Hoje ao final da tarde ia sair de casa e olhei para um lado ceu limpo e para o lado sul eishhhh nuvens carregadas e rajadas de vento .

E passado um pouco começou a descarregar muito , so dava para ir a 60 na AE pois a chuva era muito intensa e com rajadas de vento fortes


----------



## Veterano (16 Nov 2012 às 08:28)

Bom dia. Céu com bastantes nuvens, mas o sol ainda consegue aparecer! Estão uns agradáveis 13,8º, vento fraco.


----------



## Paula (16 Nov 2012 às 12:52)

Bom dia.
Manhã de algumas nuvens e algum vento.

De momento o cenário está mais cinzento e o vento aumentou um pouco de intensidade.
A temperatura ronda, neste momento, os 18ºC.


----------



## Paula (16 Nov 2012 às 13:11)

Já chove, por aqui


----------



## rfilipeg (16 Nov 2012 às 15:42)

Bom...aqui o nosso litoral norte é o canto sossegadinho e neste evento também não deve de haver muita coisa a não ser chuva. 
Neste momento chove certinho.

Cumps,
rfilipeg


----------



## João Soares (16 Nov 2012 às 20:26)

Boa Noite!

Dia cinzento com alguns períodos de chuva fraca/moderada.


----------



## Snifa (16 Nov 2012 às 22:54)

Boas noites, 

por aqui alguma chuva por vezes moderada durante a tarde, mas durou pouco tempo, acumulados *1.8 mm*


*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *10.6 ºc* 

máxima: *16.7 ºc *


*Actual*

temp: 15.5 ºc 

Vento SE: 13 Km/h

Pressão: 1005.1 hpa ( a descer )

Humidade: 73%


----------



## filipe cunha (17 Nov 2012 às 07:56)

Paula disse:


> Boas noites.
> 
> Isto pelas 18h levantou-se um "vendaval" como eu já não me lembrava
> Também por essa hora começou a chover.
> ...



Aqui em Viana foi tambem a essa hora, grande vendaval com chuva


----------



## Paula (17 Nov 2012 às 12:41)

Bom dia.

Manhã cinzenta. Parece que vai pingar mais cedo do que eu esperava.







Temp: 16.8ºC
HR: 75%

Céu encoberto. Vento fraco.


----------



## boneli (17 Nov 2012 às 13:02)

Paula disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Manhã cinzenta. Parece que vai pingar mais cedo do que eu esperava.
> 
> ...




Curioso...mandaram-me agora uma msg do Sameiro a dizer que lá chove e bem!!!
Aqui está no cai não cai.


----------



## Paula (17 Nov 2012 às 13:05)

boneli disse:


> Curioso...mandaram-me agora uma msg do Sameiro a dizer que lá chove e bem!!!
> Aqui está no cai não cai.



Pois é 
Nós estamos a ver navios


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Nov 2012 às 18:58)

Boa noite

Pois é, tivemos chuva, até de forma algo inesperada ao início da tarde. Contava com um ou outro aguaceiro, ainda que fraco, e tivemos por cá (Vale do Sousa) chuva moderada. Foi interessante pela surpresa.
Outra surpresa que tive, e essa pela negativa, foi que devem ter roubado novamente os fios telefónicos - fiquei sem TV-NET-TELEFONE. Maldito cobre...Os ladrões, esses, não tem culpa nenhuma, a culpa é da crise:assobio:
Sendo assim, não tenho dados da estação e quando chegar a casa não posso colocar aqui valores.

Bom fim de semana e a chuva regressa entre 2ª e 3ª feira


----------



## Stinger (18 Nov 2012 às 03:41)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Pois é, tivemos chuva, até de forma algo inesperada ao início da tarde. Contava com um ou outro aguaceiro, ainda que fraco, e tivemos por cá (Vale do Sousa) chuva moderada. Foi interessante pela surpresa.
> Outra surpresa que tive, e essa pela negativa, foi que devem ter roubado novamente os fios telefónicos - fiquei sem TV-NET-TELEFONE. Maldito cobre...Os ladrões, esses, não tem culpa nenhuma, a culpa é da crise:assobio:
> ...



Tas com sorte pois aqui na rua roubaram foi o cabo de electrecidade , sim electrecidade em toda a rua


----------



## Veterano (18 Nov 2012 às 08:47)

Bom dia. Manhã luminosa, sem nuvens, vento fraco e 12,2º.


----------



## Estação SP (18 Nov 2012 às 11:48)

Durante a noite esteve muito frio devido a nortada que se fez sentir

Rajada Máxima: *60,1km/h*


*Dados Atuais:*

Temperatura: 14,5ºC

Humidade: 68%

Vento: 17,3km/h de NW


----------



## Paula (18 Nov 2012 às 13:19)

Boa tarde.

Fantástico este dia de sol, com a temperatura nos 15.3ºC atuais.
Vento nulo e HR nos 61%.


----------



## Snifa (18 Nov 2012 às 23:02)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *7.9 ºc* 

máxima: *15.6 ºc *


*Actual*

temp: 10.1 ºc 

Vento: NNE: 7 Km/h

Pressão: 1016.5 hpa

Humidade: 85%

Dia de céu geralmente limpo.


----------



## Estação SP (19 Nov 2012 às 22:40)

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Máxima: *16,8ºC*

Temperatura Mínima: *8,1ºC*


*Dados Atuais:*

Temperatura: 12,9ºC

Humidade: 76%

Vento: 8,6km/h de SE

Pressão Atmosférica: 1017,1hPa (estável)


----------



## Snifa (19 Nov 2012 às 22:54)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *6.6 ºc* 

máxima: *14.2 ºc* 


*Actual*

temp: 12.3 ºc 

Vento SSE : 10 Km/h

Pressão: 1016.9 hpa

Humidade: 85 %

Dia de céu por vezes muito nublado, em especial a partir da tarde.


----------



## MSantos (20 Nov 2012 às 15:45)

Então pessoal do Minho/Douro Litoral a chuvinha ainda não chegou aí?

Está tudo a dormir, desde ontem à noite ninguém diz nada


----------



## boneli (20 Nov 2012 às 15:51)

MSantos disse:


> Então pessoal do Minho/Douro Litoral a chuvinha ainda não chegou aí?
> 
> Está tudo a dormir, desde ontem à noite ninguém diz nada



Não chegou mas deve de estar para chegar. Aqui por Braga está tudo bem cinzento....a qualquer momento começa a


----------



## 1337 (20 Nov 2012 às 16:11)

MSantos disse:


> Então pessoal do Minho/Douro Litoral a chuvinha ainda não chegou aí?
> 
> Está tudo a dormir, desde ontem à noite ninguém diz nada



Nada de nada pra já, céu encoberto com vento moderado de sul e é o que temos pra já..


----------



## Veterano (20 Nov 2012 às 16:49)

Pelo Porto está a ameaçar chuva desde manhã, mas para já tudo sequinho!


----------



## jpmartins (20 Nov 2012 às 17:06)

Boa tarde

Por aqui já chove


----------



## ELJICUATRO (20 Nov 2012 às 17:42)

boneli disse:


> Não chegou mas deve de estar para chegar. Aqui por Braga está tudo bem cinzento....a qualquer momento começa a



Começou a chuviscar há pouco mas já terminou.... Ainda falta "muito" para começar a verdadeira animação.    

A única coisa neste momento são algumas rajadas de vento moderadas de Sul...

Nowcasting a partir de agora......

Temp atual: 14.6ºC
H.R: 74%
Pressão: 1009hPa (Em queda)


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Nov 2012 às 19:27)

*0,2 mm *acumulados. Muito vento e chuva. 
O radar do Instituto de meteorologia podia estar mais ampliado, para saber ao pormenor as células.


----------



## Vince (20 Nov 2012 às 19:46)

A parte mais activa da frente a aproximar-se do extremo noroeste. Para já não há qualquer registo de actividade eléctrica.
Por aqui chove fraco desde há umas horas.


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Nov 2012 às 19:57)

Vince disse:


> A parte mais activa da frente a aproximar-se do extremo noroeste.



Boa Noite Vince essa cor vermelha e azul nas células refere-se ao seu máximo de refletividade ou á intensidade de precipitação? a partir de que distrito (Sul-Norte)essa frente vai passar? Vai passar em Espinho?


----------



## João Pedro (20 Nov 2012 às 19:58)

Boas noites!
Por aqui chuva e vento desde as 18h00.


----------



## João Soares (20 Nov 2012 às 20:07)

Como o João Pedro disse chove desde às 18h. Chuva essa puxada a vento moderado a forte com rajadas na ordem dos 50 km/h.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Nov 2012 às 20:13)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boa Noite Vince essa cor vermelha e azul nas células refere-se ao seu máximo de refletividade ou á intensidade de precipitação? a partir de que distrito (Sul-Norte)essa frente vai passar? Vai passar em Espinho?



Temperatura do topo das nuvens. Quanto menor, melhor, mais favorável a convectividade. Irá atingir quase todo o litoral Norte.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (20 Nov 2012 às 20:21)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boa Noite Vince essa cor vermelha e azul nas células refere-se ao seu máximo de refletividade ou á intensidade de precipitação? a partir de que distrito (Sul-Norte)essa frente vai passar? Vai passar em Espinho?



Boa noite Caro Miguel96,

Essas cores representam as (Cloud Tops)

Vermelho representa: - 60ºC
Azul representa: -20ºC

Neste momento chove certinho (fraco) por cá e destaca-se algumas rajadas de vento moderadas. 

Atualmente o extremo NW (Alto Minho) e quase toda a faixa atlântica da Galiza está a levar com precipitação mais forte (moderada).

Veremos mais tarde o que traz até ao Baixo Minho e Douro Litoral.....


----------



## filipe cunha (20 Nov 2012 às 20:29)

Por cá já chove desde 19h20 e já leva acumulado 3,8mm


----------



## Snifa (20 Nov 2012 às 20:32)

Chove com muita intensidade!

já registei uma rajada de *61 Km/h* de SW  às 19:48 h


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Nov 2012 às 20:40)

Chove Moderado neste momento e até ao momento já tenho acumulado *6,0 mm *de precipitação. 

Rajadas de Vento a *24 km/h* de SSE e *14,0ºC*.


----------



## 1337 (20 Nov 2012 às 20:48)

Grande chuvada por aqui, levo já 13 mm e continua


----------



## Paula (20 Nov 2012 às 20:50)

Boas noites.

Chove moderado neste momento. 
O vento também se faz sentir de maneira significativa, com o passar das horas.


----------



## CptRena (20 Nov 2012 às 20:52)

Boa noite

Finalmente chove com P grande. Esteve todo o dia a ameaçar e ainda cairam uns pingos grossos à beira mar perto das 1630J, mas só mais tarde, perto das 1930J, é que a chuva se começou a ouvir bem.


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Nov 2012 às 20:53)

Chove Forte agora mas o vento está a puxar, venha ela que bem precisamos.

Desde o dia da compra da minha Estação Meteorológica Davis Vantage Vue no dia 12 de Março já tenho acumulado *603,8 mm *de precipitação.

Até ao momento já acumulei *6,8 mm*


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Nov 2012 às 20:56)

Acumulado sempre a subir, o rain rate neste momento *10,6 mm/hr*


----------



## Snifa (20 Nov 2012 às 21:17)

Por aqui há momentos estava assim:

por em *720p* fica mais nítido:


[ame="http://youtu.be/gQWZgsqo5XY"]http://youtu.be/gQWZgsqo5XY[/ame]


----------



## supercell (20 Nov 2012 às 21:26)

Chove torrencialmente...


----------



## amarusp (20 Nov 2012 às 21:50)

Snifa disse:


> Por aqui há momentos estava assim:
> 
> por em *720p* fica mais nítido:
> 
> ...



boa chuvada!!


----------



## 1337 (20 Nov 2012 às 22:39)

Parou a chuva! 16 mm acumulados até ao momento.


----------



## Snifa (20 Nov 2012 às 22:52)

Boas, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima:*10.2 ºc *

máxima: *14.7 ºc *

Precipitação até ao momento: *10.4* *mm*

*Actual*

temp: 10.5 ºc 

Vento W : 13 Km/h

Pressão: 1015.3 hpa

Humidade: 95%

De momento não chove.


----------



## Estação SP (20 Nov 2012 às 23:00)

*Extremos de hoje:*

Temperatura Máxima: *16,1ºC*

Temperatura Mínima: *11,8ºC*

Rajada Máxima: *60,1km/h ás 20:21*

Precipitação: *4,2mm*


----------



## Veterano (21 Nov 2012 às 08:32)

Bom dia. Céu a ficar quase limpo de nuvens, vento fraco e 11,6º. Não há dois dias iguais, neste Outono à Antiga!


----------



## Snifa (21 Nov 2012 às 22:16)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *8.1 ºc* ( deverá ser batida nos próximos minutos )

Máxima: *12.9 ºc *

Precipitação: *0.5 mm*


*Actual*

temp: 8.2 ºc 

Vento ENE: 3 Km/h

Pressão: 1023.8 hpa

Humidade: 84%

Dia de céu pouco nublado ou limpo, algum nevoeiro matinal, ainda ocorreu  um aguaceiro pouco depois da meia noite, o vento por vezes moderado de Norte não deixou a temperatura máxima subir muito.


----------



## Estação SP (21 Nov 2012 às 22:24)

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Máxima: *15,4ºC*

Temperatura Mínima: *9,6ºC* (a minima já foi batida e continua a descer)


*Dados Atuias:*

Temperatura: 9,6ºC

Humidade: 75%

Vento: 2,5km/h de NE


----------



## Snifa (21 Nov 2012 às 22:30)

Desce a bom ritmo, sigo com *7.8 ºc* ( nova mínima do dia )

Está fresco.


----------



## filipe cunha (21 Nov 2012 às 22:38)

Por cá muito frio, está nos 5,0ºC


----------



## filipe cunha (21 Nov 2012 às 23:03)

Bem 4,8ºC....


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Nov 2012 às 23:11)

Boa noite

Regresso novamente ao convívio da "malta"

Mais uma vez roubaram o cobre da linha ADSL que serve a minha zona...os patifes!
Muitas horas para reparar a linha e por isso estive ausente demasiado tempo: a ansiedade é sempre muita.

O céu esteve hoje praticamente limpo, com nebulosidade alta pela manhã.
Agora mantêm-se límpido e com vento calmo - bela noite!
O frio é que marca agora a sua presença, sendo que a mínima do dia ainda vai descer até às 24h.

*Extremos
Tmín: 3,0ºC (Tatual)
Tmáx: 15,0ºC (14.15h)

Atual
T: 3,0ºC
Hr: 74%
P.Orvalho: -1,0ºC
Pressão: 1025,0 hPa
Vmédio: 0,0 km\h de N
Rajada: 3,2 km\h​*


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2012 às 07:19)

Bons dias, 

mínima de *3.3 ºc *

neste momento 3.8 ºc , bem fresco este início de dia..

A mínima de ontem ficou nos *6.1 ºc* ( 23:58 h )


----------



## Veterano (22 Nov 2012 às 08:39)

Bom dia. Muito sol, algumas nuvens altas e orvalho, vento fraco para 7,6º.


----------



## João Soares (22 Nov 2012 às 11:06)

Bom Dia!

Mínima fresquinha de 5.2ºC
Actuais 10.1ºC


----------



## CptRena (22 Nov 2012 às 11:24)

Bom dia

Mas que frescura de noite/madrugada 
Às 9h Arouca e Mira ainda estavam bem geladas com 0,7°C e 0,5°C respectivamente nas respectivas EMA e RUEMA.

Agora o sol e céu muito esbranquiçado é quem reina.


----------



## Vince (22 Nov 2012 às 15:21)

Dia frio, marcado também por nebulosidade alta (dos 500 aos 200hPa) que ofereceu um nascer do sol bastante bonito e um pouco invulgar, quase "vulcânico", céu muito alaranjado.








Nesta altura é visível um halo de 22º


----------



## Paula (22 Nov 2012 às 19:45)

Boa noite.

Finalmente veio frio decente 
Uma mínima bem gelada de *4.2ºC* e uma máxima de *15.4ºC*.

Esta manhã, em alguns locais por onde passei, vi alguma geada.

Atuais, *9.7ºC *.


----------



## filipe cunha (22 Nov 2012 às 20:00)

Por cá a minima foi de 2,3ºC....


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Nov 2012 às 23:34)

Boa noite

Noite já bastante fria a anterior. Ainda não foi desta que os negativos bateram à porta...mas a geada instalada foi fraca a moderada.
Como já referido, a nebulosidade alta esteve sempre presente, e o sol muito tímido.

*Extremos
Tmín: 0,7ºC (04.17h)
Tmáx: 13,9ºC (14.44h)

Atual
T: 4,6ºC
Hr: 79%
P.Orvalho: 1,0ºC
Pressão: 1021,0 hPa
Vmédio: 3,6 km\h de NNE
Rajada: 5,0 km\h​*


----------



## frederico (23 Nov 2012 às 00:02)

Lá fora o desconforto térmico é impressionante. Algum vento com humidade quase a 100% e temperaturas já baixas. Impossível estar na rua.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Nov 2012 às 17:15)

Boa tarde

Hoje o dia está desagradável. Encoberto por nuvens altas, começa agora o teto de nuvens a baixar e o vento, calmo até ao momento, começa a soprar moderado com rajadas de SSO.

*Extremos
Tmín: 3,8ºC (00.38h)
Tmáx: 13,2ºC (13.14h)

Atual
T: 12,6ºC
Hr: 54%
P.Orvalho: 4,0ºC
Pressão: 1015,0 hPa
Vmédio: 9,7 km\h de SSO
Rajada: 27,4 km\h​*
Venha então a chuva e a animação...


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Nov 2012 às 20:28)

Boa noite,
Como já foi referido no fórum, o dia aqui no norte esteve praticamente encoberto até anoitecer, a temperatura mínima foi de 4,5ºC, e o vento soprou no geral fraco.
Neste momento a sensação térmica vai-se tornando menos desagradável com aproximação da frente e o vento vai começando a fazer-se sentir, embora ainda fraco. 

Abraço .


----------



## filipe cunha (23 Nov 2012 às 21:18)

Por cá muito vento a maior de 47,9Kms/h


----------



## filipe cunha (23 Nov 2012 às 22:59)

A maior rajada 51,5Kms/h
Average de 29,5Km/h


----------



## Snifa (23 Nov 2012 às 23:07)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *5.7 ºc *

máxima: *14.0 ºc * 

*Actual*

temp: 13.8 ºc 

Vento: SSE: 23 Km/h

Pressão: 1012.7 hpa ( a descer )

Humidade: 75%

Dia de céu geralmente muito nublado por nuvens altas, a temperatura tem estado a subir, a máxima foi obtida ás 22: 53 h


----------



## João Soares (24 Nov 2012 às 07:02)

Boa Noite!

Chuva fraca e vento forte com rajadas de 60 kmh.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Nov 2012 às 07:49)

Bom dia

O vento apresenta-se a soprar moderado a forte, com rajadas fortes (máxima de 50 km\h).
Alguma chuva, ainda fraca.
Pelas imagens de satélite teremos para já chuva fraca, eventuais abertas ainda durante a manhã; pela tarde poderemos ter alguma chuva mais forte de acordo com a previsão do IM - mas neste momento apenas visualizo uma banda nebulosa ainda bastante distante do NO.
Será que virá alguma coisa de significativo para cá?

Deixo os dados (quase) atualizados:





E a última imagem de satélite no IM:


----------



## Minho (24 Nov 2012 às 11:53)

Por Melgaço noite de vendaval... mais pela duração do que pela intensidade

Rajada máxima 54 km/h.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Nov 2012 às 12:35)

Boa tarde

A chuva entretanto parou e apenas um ou outro chuvisco discreto se faz (pouco) notar.
O vento também acalmou.
Parece que o nosso litoral terá de esperar mais uns tempos para que o verdadeiro outono\inverno se faça notar. A paciência é uma virtude...

*Atual
T: 14,3ºC
Hr: 73%
P.Orvalho: 10,0ºC
Pressão: 1016,0 hPa
Vmédio: 5,8 km\h de O
Rajada: 12,6km\h​*


----------



## ampa62 (24 Nov 2012 às 21:37)

Boa noite,

Por aqui em Covas, poucas nuvens num céu estrelado.

9,1º C, 87% de HR e 1004 Mb.


----------



## Minho (25 Nov 2012 às 20:08)

Belo por-do-sol hoje por Melgaço. Temperatura actual 8.3°C


----------



## Snifa (25 Nov 2012 às 21:20)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *9.3º c *

máxima: *12.3 ºc *

Precipitação acumulada: *0.3 mm* ( ontem *5.3 mm* )


*Actual*

temp: 10.0 ºc 

Vento NW : 14 Km/h

Pressão: 1017.6 hpa

Humidade: 83 %


Dia de céu muito nublado, chuviscos pouco frequentes, em especial durante a manhã.

Este mês deverá ficar abaixo da média na precipitação ( falando na minha localização, *96.1 mm* até ao momento em Novembro) o normal para Novembro, e tendo como referência *Porto/S Gens  *anda pelos  *160.1 mm* , não me parece que até ao fim do mês ocorram precipitações que reponham esses montantes.

Em compensação Outubro/2012 esteve acima da média..


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Nov 2012 às 23:34)

Boa noite

O dia foi marcado pela chuva fraca até início da tarde, mas sempre com céu encoberto.
O vento soprou em geral fraco de S - neste momento sopra por vezes moderado.
O acumulado de precipitação foi de uns parcos 1,3 mm.
Como bem refere o Snifa, este mês deverá terminar com anomalia negativa na precipitação, sendo que o mês de outubro terminou ligeiramente positivo.

Dados atuais:






Boa semana


----------



## frederico (26 Nov 2012 às 03:23)

Está a chover no Porto. Quem diria, ainda duas horas atrás o céu estava limpo.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Nov 2012 às 07:54)

frederico disse:


> Está a chover no Porto. Quem diria, ainda duas horas atrás o céu estava limpo.



Bom dia

Olha, olha...nem dei conta de estar a chover
Acumulei esta madrugada *3,0 mm*.
Neste momento temos nevoeiro cerrado, vento calmo e está fresquinho.

*Atual
T: 8,5ºC
Hr: 89% (abaixo certamente do valor real!)
P.Orvalho: 7,0ºC
Pressão: 1019,0 hPa
Vmédio: 1,8 km\h de N
Rajada: 2,2 km\h​*


----------



## boneli (26 Nov 2012 às 12:28)

Estão a vir umas nuvens do lado do mar. Está a ficar tudo cinzento,


----------



## João Soares (26 Nov 2012 às 13:25)

Boa Tarde!

Caiu agora um pequeno aguaceiro. 4 mm acumulados. 
Temperatura Actual: 12.7ºC


----------



## boneli (26 Nov 2012 às 14:19)

Está a chuviscar, pelo menos aqui em Lomar!


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Nov 2012 às 15:09)

Boa tarde

Perto das 14h tivemos por aqui mais um aguaceiro fraco a moderado por minutos.
Notou-se um arrefecimento notório com a rotação do vento de N\NE para NO a partir das 11h, principalmente perto das 14h.
O sol lá vai brilhando, e agora, salvo um ou outro aguaceiro mais fraco, é tempo de começar a pensar em aquecer as casas para o frio que vem aí nos próximos dias.
O *acumulado de precipitação* de hoje é de *4,1 mm*

*Atual
T: 12,1ºC
Hr: 49% (abaixo certamente do valor real!)
P.Orvalho: 2,0ºC
Pressão: 1018,0 hPa
Vmédio: 13,0 km\h de NO
Rajada: 17,3 km\h​*
*P.S.: A estação de Luzim-Penafiel, uma RUEMA, disponível no mapa de estações do IM, está de novo a receber dados da precipitação.*
Esta é a única *estação oficial* no interior do distrito do Porto (área geográfica que abrange cerca de meio milhão de habitantes!).


----------



## PauloSR (26 Nov 2012 às 15:22)

Boa tarde,

Aproveito para relatar o céu negro que está a começar a "banhar" a Póvoa de Lanhoso. Para os lados do gerês está escuríssimo...

Vem aí molha e da grossa... Aguardemos

*EDIT 15:27* - Chuva forte de momento

*EDIT 15:35* - Tudo mais calmo. Já começa a clarear


----------



## João Soares (26 Nov 2012 às 16:08)

Boa Tarde!

Vai caindo um ou outro aguaceiro moderado. A temperatura vai descendo aos poucos. Sigo com 10.8ºC


----------



## PauloSR (26 Nov 2012 às 16:58)

Boa tarde,

Está bem frio. De momento estão *7.8 °C*, e céu pouco nublado.

A máxima do dia foi 17.1 °C


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Nov 2012 às 17:20)

A célula que se vê a Este neste momento tem um formato espectacular, até está no radar do IM.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (26 Nov 2012 às 20:29)

Boa noite,

Na provincia de Léon (Espanha) e mais exatamente na localidade (Caboalles de Abajo) a cerca de 1030m de altitude está a nevar e já com uma boa acumulação de elemento branco.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (26 Nov 2012 às 20:39)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Na provincia de Léon (Espanha) e mais exatamente na localidade (Caboalles de Abajo) a cerca de 1030m de altitude está a nevar e já com uma boa acumulação de elemento branco.



Deixei o Hot Link propositadamente para o pessoal ter acesso ao link de forma direta para visualização da Webcam.


----------



## Paula (26 Nov 2012 às 21:29)

Boa noite.

Dia algo frio, principalmente a partir do meio da tarde. Caiu um aguaceiro por volta das 15h, que acumulou 2mm. A máxima ficou-se pelos 12.1ºC.

Por agora algumas nuvens e a temperatura nos 6.9ºC 

PS: A ver se a paisagem do Gerês amanhã já aparece branquinha


----------



## filipe cunha (26 Nov 2012 às 21:30)

Por cá acumulou 1,2mm, mas a minima já vai em 5,5ºC...


----------



## Snifa (26 Nov 2012 às 21:55)

Boas noites, 

Por aqui a mínima está constantemente a ser batida, sigo com *7.2 ºc* actuais (mínima até ao momento) ( máxima *12.6 ºc* )

Precipitação acumulada: *3.8 mm*

*Actual*

Vento: NNW: 8 Km/h

Pressão: 1017.6 hpa

Humidade: 90%

Dia com alguns aguaceiros de curta duração, a partir do fim da tarde notou-se  um arrefecimento acentuado


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Nov 2012 às 22:45)

Boa noite,
Por aqui o dia foi marcado por alguns aguaceiros fracos. O factor mais relevante foi sem dúvida o frio, que se fez sentir mais durante a tarde, pois foi também a hora que o vento se fez sentir mais. 
Neste momento o céu está pouco nublado e está um griso.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Nov 2012 às 23:29)

Boa noite

Por aqui sigo com *3,1ºC* e 78% de Hr. Fresquinho qb
Continua a descer...
O vento é calmo.
Será já esta semana que deverei ter a 1ª mínima negativa do outono? Acho que sim.
Já sabe bem ter o calor da lenha a arder pela noite...


----------



## João Pedro (27 Nov 2012 às 01:55)

Boa noite,
Por aqui sigo com 5ºC, muito fresquinho!


----------



## Snifa (27 Nov 2012 às 07:19)

Bons dias 

mínima de *2.7ºc *

Neste momento 2.8 ºc , bem frio este início de dia.

São visíveis alguns aguaceiros sobre o mar.

Está um vento gelado de Norte..


----------



## Veterano (27 Nov 2012 às 08:31)

Bons dias. Registo 5,6º em Matosinhos, com muito sol, sobre o mar nuvens compactas.


----------



## meteo (27 Nov 2012 às 10:16)

Snifa disse:


> Bons dias
> 
> mínima de *2.7ºc *
> 
> ...


Bom dia!
2.8ºC, e com aguaceiros perto 
Nada mau!


----------



## João Soares (27 Nov 2012 às 11:41)

Bom Dia!

Temperatura Mínima: *3.9ºC*

Por agora, vai aquecendo, sigo com 10.5ºC


----------



## boneli (27 Nov 2012 às 13:28)

Bom dia.

Dia fresquinho..não tenho equipamento para medir a temperatura mas curiosamente segundo o IM a minima aqui em Braga ( na estação de Merlim) foi de 0º às 8 da manhã.  Penso que aqui em cima não terá sido tanto.

Por agora a nublosidade tem aumentando..não sei se vamos ter algum aguaceiro.


----------



## AnDré (27 Nov 2012 às 14:37)

Muita nebulosidade e alguma precipitação a chegar agora à região da Peneda-Gerês.


----------



## ruimartins (27 Nov 2012 às 16:12)

Há pouco aguaceiros em Vila Verde. Nuvens muito escuras a Norte....


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Nov 2012 às 16:14)

Boa tarde

As imagens de satélite não fazem jus à quantidade de nuvens médias\baixas que aqui chegou. Muito escuras e a assustar algumas pessoas
De facto, apesar de bem "negras" e ameaçadoras, apenas umas pingas esporádicas e que se notavam apenas em superfícies de vidro\metálicas, como nos automóveis.

A minha *Tmín* foi de *0,4ºC* às 07.25h.
A geada fazia-se notar pelos campos.

Neste momento muito nublado e com vento fraco a moderado de *ONO*.

*Atual
T: 8,9ºC
Hr: 64%
P.Orvalho: 3,0ºC
Pressão: 1013,0 hPa
vento médio: 7,9 km\h
Rajada: 17,6 km\h​*


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Nov 2012 às 17:22)

Boas tardes,
Existe de facto uma boa quantidade de aguaceiros a entrarem pelo norte da Galiza, alguns produzem mesmo descargas eléctricas, porém, acabam por dissipar à medida que rumam para sudeste, razão pela qual não choveu esta tarde por estes lados.
Neste momento aproxima-se um aguaceiro, penso que será um dos primeiros do dia a ter um melhor aspecto, poderá deixar precipitação.


----------



## Vince (27 Nov 2012 às 19:15)

Estive hoje à tarde aos 850 metros perto do Piorneiro (um pico a sul da Serra Amarela) e apesar de ter apanhado com um aguaceiro razoável, a temperatura baixou até aos 2/3ºc mas não nevou a essa altitude, apenas deu para ver uns cristais no pára-brisas. No Gerês e na Amarela é capaz de ter caído qualquer coisa fraca nos pontos mais altos.


----------



## filipe cunha (27 Nov 2012 às 19:15)

Por cá minima foi de 1,9C.


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Nov 2012 às 19:49)

Boas
Em Felgueiras a uma altitude de 500 m ha possibilidade de neve esta noite?
O sensor temperatura do carro marcava há pouco 4º e o ceu ta nublado...


----------



## ruka (27 Nov 2012 às 21:08)

Meteofan disse:


> Boas
> Em Felgueiras a uma altitude de 500 m ha possibilidade de neve esta noite?
> O sensor temperatura do carro marcava há pouco 4º e o ceu ta nublado...



muito pouco provavel... só se fosse um aguaceiro muito intenso e mesmo assim so deveria cair sleet


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Nov 2012 às 21:24)

ruka disse:


> muito pouco provavel... só se fosse um aguaceiro muito intenso e mesmo assim so deveria cair sleet



Se houver precipitação acredito que possa ser de neve, pois a temperatura neste momento ronda os 2\3 º e ainda deve descer, mas e apenas a minha opiniao e como nao percebo muito disto...


----------



## ruka (27 Nov 2012 às 21:30)

Meteofan disse:


> Se houver precipitação acredito que possa ser de neve, pois a temperatura neste momento ronda os 2\3 º e ainda deve descer, mas e apenas a minha opiniao e como nao percebo muito disto...



a temperatura em altitude subiu um pouco... mas pode haver surpresas


----------



## Snifa (27 Nov 2012 às 21:45)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *2.7 ºc *

máxima: *10.3 ºc* 


*Actual*

tempª 6.3 ºc 

Vento NNE : 8 Km/h

Pressão: 1014.0 hpa

Humidade: 83 %

Dia bastante fresco, algum vento moderado de norte em especial durante a tarde, ainda ocorreu um aguaceiro fraco, mas foi curto e não acumulou.

Neste momento já arrefece bem


----------



## Paula (27 Nov 2012 às 22:26)

Boa noite.

Dia bem frio por estes lados. 
Manhã de céu pouco nublado e alguma geada. A tarde foi de céu cinzento e um aguaceiro bem gelado, pelas 15.30h. Máxima de 11.5ºC.

Era visível alguma neve nas montanhas mais altas do Gerês, esta tarde.

Temp: 5.7ºC
HR: 81%

Precipitação acumulada - 1mm


----------



## Estação SP (27 Nov 2012 às 22:31)

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Máxima: *12,4ºC*

Temperatura Mínima: *6,6ºC*


Um dia muito frio por aqui com nortada a ajudar, agora neste momento levo *8,7ºC*


----------



## Snifa (27 Nov 2012 às 22:43)

*5.6ºc* actuais


----------



## João Soares (27 Nov 2012 às 23:03)

Boa Tarde!

Depois de uma máxima de 11.5ºC sigo com uns agradáveis *6.8ºC*


----------



## boneli (28 Nov 2012 às 00:36)

Hoje por volta das 6 até ás 8 da noite, periodo de tempo que lá estive apanhei sempre neve em Montalegre. Tinha alguma acomulação mas pouca porque a precipitação era fraca. A temperatura andava sempre entre os 0,5 e os 0º.


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2012 às 07:18)

Bons dias, 

mínima de *2.2 ºc* ( temperatura actual) 

De novo são visíveis alguns aguaceiros ao longe sobre o mar.


*EDIT*: mínima batida *2.1 ºc* ( 07:26 h )


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2012 às 07:38)

Bem , isto hoje é sempre a bater a mínima , nova mínima de *2.0 ºc* ( 07: 29 h )

Neste momento : *2.2 ºc *

Céu a ficar bastante nublado


*EDIT*: nova mínima : *1.9 ºc* ( 07:42 h) isto hoje não para de descer.


----------



## vinc7e (28 Nov 2012 às 08:17)

Bom dia,
manha fria por aqui. Mínima de -0.6°, neste momento -0.3°


----------



## Veterano (28 Nov 2012 às 08:42)

Bom dia. Manhã com muito sol, nuvens a dissipar, 5,7º e vento fraco de leste.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Nov 2012 às 10:58)

Boa dia

Alguma nebulosidade alta e um ou outro banco de nevoeiro nos vales mais encaixados da região do Vale do Sousa.
O vento sopra fraco, ocasionalmente moderado de N.

*Tmín de 0,1ºC*...quase, quase nos negativos
Às 10h a estação RUEMA de *Luzim - Penafiel* estava com *0,4ºC*, a 2ª temperatura mais baixa da rede de estações do IM, logo a seguir à das Penhas Douradas.

Neste momento:

*T: 10,4ºC
Hr: 52%
P.Orvalho: 1,0ºC
Pressão: 1017,0 hPa
Vento médio: 8,6 km\h
Rajada: 13,0 km\h​*


----------



## CptRena (28 Nov 2012 às 11:02)

Bom dia

Madrugada fresca 
Agora já vai aquecendo aos poucos com um céu azul e sol radiante


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2012 às 12:02)

Bom Dia!

Temperatura Mínima: *3.5ºC*
Céu limpo e 11.5ºC


----------



## PauloSR (28 Nov 2012 às 18:37)

Boa noite,

Sigo com *7.5 °C* por terras da Maria da Fonte... O dia foi bastante frio, muito por culpa do 'ventinho' gélido que se fez sentir... 

Extremos do dia    TMax: 15.6 °C           TMin: -1.0 °C

Continuação de uma boa tarde!


----------



## Paula (28 Nov 2012 às 18:46)

Boa tarde/noite.

Mais um dia frio por estes lados, mas hoje sem qualquer aguaceiro a registar.
A mínima ficou-se pelos 2.5ºC e a máxima nos 13.0ºC. 

Como já disseram, o vento não ajuda nada e parece que corta a cara 

Por agora algum vento, céu nublado e 9.5ºC.


----------



## vinc7e (28 Nov 2012 às 20:11)

boa noite,
depois de uma máxima de 13.2° sigo neste momento com 7.0°.


----------



## PauloSR (28 Nov 2012 às 20:26)

Apenas com *4.6 °C* de momento... Bem, está mesmo frio e ainda nem 20h30 são


----------



## filipe cunha (28 Nov 2012 às 21:14)

Por cá foi minima de 1,7ºC....


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2012 às 22:32)

Boas noites, 


*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *1.9 ºc* 

máxima: *11.7 ºc *

Rajada máxima: *41 Km/h *de NNW  às 16:02 h

*Actual*

temp: 6.5 ºc 

Vento NNE: 9 Km/h

Pressão: 1018.8 hpa

Humidade: 84%

Dia fresco , céu com períodos de alguma nebulosidade,o vento moderado por vezes forte de N/NW em especial durante a tarde aumentou a sensação de frio..

Neste momento já está bem fresquinho


----------



## PauloSR (29 Nov 2012 às 00:19)

Boa noite,

*3ºC* de momento. Acabei de chegar do exterior e só posso dizer que está mesmo frio!!

Cumprimentos e até amanhã


----------



## CptRena (29 Nov 2012 às 10:24)

Bom dia

Madrugada bem fresca que agora deu lugar ao sol quentinho mas as temperaturas mantém-se baixas.


----------



## dlourenco (29 Nov 2012 às 17:47)

Paula disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Dia bem frio por estes lados.
> Manhã de céu pouco nublado e alguma geada. A tarde foi de céu cinzento e um aguaceiro bem gelado, pelas 15.30h. Máxima de 11.5ºC.
> ...




também sou de s.vicente, conseguiu ver neve nas montanhas a norte de sua casa ?


----------



## Paula (29 Nov 2012 às 18:12)

dlourenco disse:


> também sou de s.vicente, conseguiu ver neve nas montanhas a norte de sua casa ?



Olá! Sim, tive oportunidade de ver alguma neve, muito ao longe, nas montanhas mais altas do Gerês. Mas depressa deve ter derretido 

-----

Quanto ao dia de hoje, foi bastante frio com mínima de 3.2ºC e uma máxima de 12.4ºC. Muitas nuvens, agora pelo fim da tarde.

Por agora céu encoberto e uns gelados 9.5ºC


----------



## dlourenco (29 Nov 2012 às 18:32)

em Braga .. sonho com uns floquinhos este inverno 

(o IM anda a falhar muito nas previsões  :s )


----------



## AJCS (29 Nov 2012 às 19:10)

Chuva moderada e temp. 7,3ºC


----------



## PauloSR (29 Nov 2012 às 19:12)

Boa tarde,

O dia hoje iniciou com poucas nuvens no céu, mas rapidamento se tornou nublado.

Chove desde as 18:20 sensivelmente.

*6.4 °C* de momento. 

Extremos do dia - Tmax: 14.2 °C 	Tmin: 0.5 °C


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Nov 2012 às 19:15)

Boa noite

Vinda de N\NO, a *chuva* aí está. Fraca mas fria como deve ser uma chuva de inverno, para fazer sonhar os amantes da neve...
Penso que não acumulará, mas já regou o jardim.
O vento está calmo.

*Extremos
Tmín: 1,7ºC (07.39h)
Tmáx: 11,2ºC (13.05h)*​
*Atual
T: 6,6ºC
Hr: 69%
P.Orvalho: 1,0ºC
Pressão: 1017,0 hPa​*


----------



## Paula (29 Nov 2012 às 19:18)

Por aqui também vai chovendo, com 8.8ºC


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Nov 2012 às 19:19)

Chove moderado por aqui com aproximadamente 5º
Tinha uma Esperança de ver neve esta noite mas agora parece-me muito improvavel...
Ãpesar disso lembro-me de há uns anos ter nevado aqui quando a previsao era de neve a cotas de 800m, portanto nunca se sabe...


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Nov 2012 às 19:23)

Meteofan disse:


> Chove moderado por aqui com aproximadamente 5º
> Tinha uma Esperança de ver neve esta noite mas agora parece-me muito improvavel...
> Ãpesar disso lembro-me de há uns anos ter nevado aqui quando a previsao era de neve a cotas de 800m, portanto nunca se sabe...



Qual é a altitude a que estás?


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Nov 2012 às 19:29)

ferreira5 disse:


> Qual é a altitude a que estás?



Aproximadamente 550m
Eu sei que e improvavel mas pode acontecer...os modelos por vezes falham...


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Nov 2012 às 19:35)

Meteofan disse:


> Aproximadamente 550m
> Eu sei que e improvavel mas pode acontecer...os modelos por vezes falham...



É só para ter uma ideia do que me poderá esperar em Bragança!
Obrigado


----------



## Paula (29 Nov 2012 às 19:42)

Meteofan disse:


> Aproximadamente 550m
> Eu sei que e improvavel mas pode acontecer...os modelos por vezes falham...



Não sou nenhuma perita, mas acho quase impossível cair aí alguma coisa. Mas lá está, nunca se sabe. Se caísse aí alguma coisa, penso que também o Sameiro (567mts), cá em Braga, seria brindado por meia dúzia de flocos.


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Nov 2012 às 19:46)

Um amigo disse-me que na serra da lameira(Fafe,850 m)acabou de cair alguns flocos no meio da chuva,com 2º
Por cá mantem-se 5º e ja nao chove pode ser que faça a temperatura descer...


----------



## João Soares (29 Nov 2012 às 19:56)

Boa Noite! 

Temp Mínima: 5.8ºC Temp Máxima: 12.4ºC

Por agora, chove moderadamente com 9.8ºC


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Nov 2012 às 20:54)

Há 5 minutos já tinha acumulado 1,0 mm


----------



## jpmartins (29 Nov 2012 às 20:56)

Boa noite

Por aqui já chove também.


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Nov 2012 às 20:58)

jpmartins disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Por aqui já chove também.



Se morassemos a uma cota de 800 metros viamos neve. Talvez a Serra da Freita já esteja coberta de neve, mesmo lá no topo.


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Nov 2012 às 21:02)

por aqui nao chove desde as 19:40 e a temperatura caiu para 4º


----------



## GabKoost (29 Nov 2012 às 21:03)

Por aqui choveu entre as 18 e as 20h30.

Agora acalmou!

Esperemos que não caia mais esta noite para que não incomode os NICOLINOS de Guimarães!


----------



## jpmartins (29 Nov 2012 às 21:04)

É bem provável, já apanhei um nevão lá e foi uma dor de cabeça para sair de lá, faz precisamente amanhã anos, se não estou enganado faz 4 anos. 



Miguel96 disse:


> Se morassemos a uma cota de 800 metros viamos neve. Talvez a Serra da Freita já esteja coberta de neve, mesmo lá no topo.


----------



## GabKoost (29 Nov 2012 às 21:09)

Paula disse:


> Não sou nenhuma perita, mas acho quase impossível cair aí alguma coisa. Mas lá está, nunca se sabe. Se caísse aí alguma coisa, penso que também o Sameiro (567mts), cá em Braga, seria brindado por meia dúzia de flocos.



Não é sempre assim.

A serra da Falperra é o 1º obstáculo considerável a partir do Mar. A sua influência é decisiva no que toca a neve.

Ainda há poucos anos lembro-me de não haver neve nenhuma na Falperra e, na Póvoa de Lanohoso, a altitudes inferiores, haverem manchas de acumulação.

A interioridade é um factor a ter em conta mas, estes 800m, serão 800m nas montanhas interiores do Litoral e nunca as que estão mais expostas às influências do Oceano.


----------



## Paula (29 Nov 2012 às 21:17)

GabKoost disse:


> Não é sempre assim.
> 
> A serra da Falperra é o 1º obstáculo considerável a partir do Mar. A sua influência é decisiva no que toca a neve.
> 
> ...



Como disse, não sou nenhuma perita. Apenas dei a minha opinião. A zona do Sameiro, apesar de tudo, "acumula" bem o frio em alturas como estas.


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Nov 2012 às 21:29)

Boa noite,
Por aqui o desconforto térmico diminuiu significativamente com a chegada da chuva, mesmo assim continua bem frio, e como está prevista precipitação para as próximas horas, muitas zonas irão ver neve, inclusive algumas bem próximas daqui. 
Neste momento o céu permanece nublado mas não chove.


----------



## Snifa (29 Nov 2012 às 22:04)

Boas noites, 

por aqui vai chovendo por vezes moderado e a temperatura está a descer


*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *4.1 ºc *

máxima: *10.6 ºc *


Precipitação até ao momento: *3.3 mm*

*Actual*

tempª 7.4 ºc 

Vento: NNE: 6 Km/h

Pressão: 1014.8 hpa ( a descer )

Humidade: 95%

Muito provavelmente estará a nevar nos picos do Gerês e Marão


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Nov 2012 às 22:08)

Chuva moderada a forte e até ao momento *1,6 mm* acumulados, vi á 2 minutos.

Sigo com *9,4ºC*.


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Nov 2012 às 22:18)

Provavelmente já neva a 44 km de Espinho, na Serra da Freita pois a Serra tem 1100 metros de altitude. Se tivessemos membros aqui no fórum de Albergaria da Serra já saberiamos.


----------



## jpmartins (29 Nov 2012 às 23:41)

Neste momento chove forte por aqui, 4.5mm até ao momento.
Tatual 8.2ºC

Edit: 6.1mm


----------



## João Pedro (30 Nov 2012 às 00:04)

Boa noite,
Por aqui começou a chover por volta das 19h00 por vezes com alguma intensidade. Chuva muito fria.


----------



## dgstorm (30 Nov 2012 às 00:56)

A 780m (Brufe) chovia bem, 3ºC, nada de neve!
Por aqui a 80m, 6,9ºC, chuva fraca.


----------



## João Soares (30 Nov 2012 às 08:46)

Bom Dia!

Pequena amplitude térmica por enquanto, com mínima de 7.4ºC. Por agora, céu muito nublado e 8.3ºC


----------



## joberit (30 Nov 2012 às 12:58)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boa noite,
> Por aqui o desconforto térmico diminuiu significativamente com a chegada da chuva, mesmo assim continua bem frio, e como está prevista precipitação para as próximas horas, muitas zonas irão ver neve, inclusive algumas bem próximas daqui.
> Neste momento o céu permanece nublado mas não chove.



Boa tarde ,

Amanhã contava dar uma volta/caminhada pelo Gerês . 
Sabe se haverá alguma possibilidade neve na área ?

Obrigado 
jorge


----------



## PauloSR (30 Nov 2012 às 13:59)

joberit disse:


> Boa tarde ,
> 
> Amanhã contava dar uma volta/caminhada pelo Gerês .
> Sabe se haverá alguma possibilidade neve na área ?
> ...



Depende da zona joberit. Cumeada, Encosta do sol, carris, Nevosa... Cota 1100m-1400m verás neve...

Cuidado com a zona que escolhes...


----------



## joberit (30 Nov 2012 às 15:09)

PauloSR disse:


> Depende da zona joberit. Cumeada, Encosta do sol, carris, Nevosa... Cota 1100m-1400m verás neve...
> 
> Cuidado com a zona que escolhes...



Boas
Está agora a fazer 2 anos ( 4 dez) que fui dar um giro e estava grande nevão.  Subimos a pé á Pedra Bela e a meio já estava tudo coberto de neve . Hoje na rádio deram previsão de neve acima dos 800 mts ... estava a pensar repetir mais ou menos por ali ... 
Para já , Nevosa e Carris com este tempo é melhor não arriscar 

Obrigado


----------



## lmrsa (30 Nov 2012 às 16:43)

Boas

Conto amanhã subir ao prado da rocalva (quase 1300 m). Obviamente vai depender do que se encontrar pelo caminho, mas se estiver um dia de sol e não houver muita acumulação não deverá ser impossível.


----------



## PauloSR (30 Nov 2012 às 17:41)

lmrsa disse:


> Boas
> 
> Conto amanhã subir ao prado da rocalva (quase 1300 m). Obviamente vai depender do que se encontrar pelo caminho, mas se estiver um dia de sol e não houver muita acumulação não deverá ser impossível.



Ha mil e uma maneiras de ir à Rocalva. Porém, falas da meda da Rocalva ou do prado? É que o prado fica "encaixado" entre duas massas rochosas. Esse local, tem como altitude, cerca de 1220m de facto, mas se queres ver maiores acumulações, há zonas melhores.

Perdão pelo off-topic ---------------------





Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, de momento *10,1º C*. O céu apresenta-se nublado.

Extremos do dia: Tmax14,7º C Tmin4,9º C


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Nov 2012 às 17:47)

Boa noite pela web da gralheira parece que a neve nao resistiu e ja derreteu.

*alguem me sabe dizer como esta o geres a nivel de neve ou o marao?? estou indeciso pois amanha pretendia consolar a vistinha! :S*


----------



## lmrsa (30 Nov 2012 às 17:54)

PauloSR disse:


> Ha mil e uma maneiras de ir à Rocalva. Porém, falas da meda da Rocalva ou do prado? É que o prado fica "encaixado" entre duas massas rochosas. Esse local, tem como altitude, cerca de 1220m de facto, mas se queres ver maiores acumulações, há zonas melhores.
> 
> Perdão pelo off-topic ---------------------



Sim, eu sei (já lá fui).

Conto subir pela casa do Doutor (bicos altos), até ao prado. Uma vez no prado (caso lá cheguemos), logo vemos se é possivel subir mais...

Não vou especificamente pela neve, é simplesmente um bonus... mas já agora, quais os locais que aconselhas para maior acumulação (para quando for especificamente com esse proposito)?


----------

